# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-S3850 Corby II Repair Dead Boot and more news inside [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [16 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung GT-S3850 Repair Boot [ thx to hamed_karamouz ]*  Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-S3850 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S3850 Repair FileSamsung GT-I5510 Repair File with EFS Repair and Bad Block HandlingSamsung GT-I5510 Pinouts [ Fixed ]Samsung SHW-M130K Repair File with EFS Repair and Bad Block Handling *GT-S3850 Instructions :*  Make JTAG ConnectionsConnect Battery and USB CableMake sure repair file is in the "phones" folderStart ORT Plus Latest VersionClick ScanGo to one button repairSelect Model - Samsung - GT-S3850Click Repair and wait for operation to finishPut the phone download mode and flash *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DOKVETOSKI

Good forum freinds

----------


## شاعر بلا مشاعر

حلووووووووووو

----------


## zalalo

الف شكر

----------


## KADERK

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

